

Ask HN: How to allow users to add Adsense code without security risks - shafqat

What's the best way to allow users on your site to add Adsense code (javascript code) while still maintaining some sort of site security.<p>In other words, if we allow users to add javascript, how do we prevent from putting any and all sorts of code, including things that are unsafe or generally unwanted.
======
ohashi
The old adsense code simply required publisher id. Not sure how to get around
that for new ones.

~~~
bjplink
You can still use the old ones. They just don't go out of their way to
advertise them, so to speak.

